# Que vaut  moteur de recherche "Bing"?



## stéphane83 (19 Août 2012)

Salut
Je viens de m'apercevoir que dans safari nous avions le choix entre trois moteurs de recherche : Google et Yahoo qu'on connait bien mais j'avoue être dans le flou concernant Bing...
J'aimerais pour cela avoir quelque retour et s'il peut se substituer aisément à Google ?
De plus je trouve son interface très épurée et il propose aussi des services de localisation comme Google Map donc pourquoi pas?
Quels sont ses points forts et ses points faibles?
Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

Bing c'est le moteur de recherche de chez Microsoft. Après pour sa pertinence aucune idée. 

En parlan de moteur de recherche tu peux si tu veux chercher que sur des pages française utiliser ce méta-moteur http://www.metafrance.com/#

D'ailleurs en parlant de moteur de recherche avant Safari 6 on pouvait changer de moteur de recherche via un clic ... maintenant il faut passer par le menu preferences de safari... où il y a une méthode cachée.


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

En fait, le moteur de recherche Yahoo n'existe plus depuis 2009. Les résultats de recherche Yahoo proviennent tous de Bing. Yahoo ne fait qu'ajouter de la publicité par-dessus:

"In July 2009, Yahoo! signed a deal with Microsoft, the result of which was that Yahoo! Search would be powered by Bing. This is now in effect." (Source)​
Quant à Bing, c'est ce qu'on appelait avant "Live Search" ou "MSN Search". À l'époque, tout le monde disait que c'est de la merde. Ça l'est toujours, sauf que le look a changé. Les webmestres pourront te confirmer que le robot Google visite les sites au moins une fois par jour, là où le robot Bing les visite une fois par mois. Sinon, le service Bing Cartes n'est pas mal.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bing c'est le moteur de recherche de chez Microsoft. Après pour sa pertinence aucune idée.
> 
> En parlan de moteur de recherche tu peux si tu veux chercher que sur des pages française utiliser ce méta-moteur http://www.metafrance.com/#
> 
> D'ailleurs en parlant de moteur de recherche avant Safari 6 on pouvait changer de moteur de recherche via un clic ... maintenant il faut passer par le menu preferences de safari... où il y a une méthode cachée.



Avant on pouvait choisir n'importe lequel?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

C'est surtout que google c'est une peu le bordel quoi et puis le contenu n'est pas filtré.
Bing de son côté possède une option permettent de censurer les sites pornographiques.
Plus rassurant pour les enfants.
Après je ne sais pas je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit si à la traine...


----------



## lepetitpiero (19 Août 2012)

on pouvait choisir il me semble et l'icone dans l'onglet changer là faut passer par le menu. Si on vouliat en ajouter d'autre il y avait des extensions... ( perso google me suffit) 

c'est juste pour dire que le changement n'est pas plus rapide bien au contraire


----------



## otgl (19 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> C'est surtout que google c'est une peu le bordel quoi et puis le contenu n'est pas filtré.
> Bing de son côté possède une option permettent de censurer les sites pornographiques.
> Plus rassurant pour les enfants.



Par défaut, Google applique un filtrage modéré. Pour les enfants, tu peux choisir un filtrage strict. Tu peux même verrouiller le filtrage, pour que les enfants ne le changent pas.

Pour changer ou verrouiller le filtrage: http://www.google.com/preferences

Sinon, pour une protection maximale, il y a la suite Internet Security Barrier X6 qui propose un contrôle parental.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Août 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Par défaut, Google applique un filtrage modéré. Pour les enfants, tu peux choisir un filtrage strict. Tu peux même verrouiller le filtrage, pour que les enfants ne le changent pas.
> 
> Pour changer ou verrouiller le filtrage: http://www.google.com/preferences
> 
> Sinon, pour une protection maximale, il y a la suite Internet Security Barrier X6 qui propose un contrôle parental.



Le problème c'est que lorsque l'on supprime les cookies tous les paramètres sont perdus.
De plus, sur Google il me semble qu'il faut un compte non?
Bref, je ne sais pas je trouve bing pas si mal puis y'a des résultats très récents contrairement à ce qui est dit plus haut.
C'est certain Google et difficilement rattrapable mais bon ça me plait un peu de changement et une interface épurée.


----------

